# Skylark, A Resurrection.



## mike j (Feb 13, 2016)

After making the rounds on the Sell- Trade section, several times.


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2016)

Old Barn, what are the chances?


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2016)

"Regrets, I've had a few... I did it my way." ole Blue Eyes, remake by Sid Vicious. First a big thank you to a few good Caber's. Stig, thanks for the bones, in your honor, painted it Martha Stewart Cape Cod Cranberry. Bri-in-Ri & StevieZ for a lot of the parts. Bike Mike & the Dudley swap for the rest. Still have some more to do, but it's on the way back.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Neat presentation!


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful. That color and the cream tires are real eye candy!


----------

